# Forget your go bag or get home bag and get a Go Band!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And it is priced at just under $90.



> Telor Tactical is excited to introduce the new Comfort-Air Go-Band. This amazing new holster is a Go Bag that wears like Telor's Bodyband Holster. It features a holster, snap down 2" strap for a multi-tool in a belt case, 2 MOLLE style pouches, and plenty of MOLLE webbing to add whatever gear you need. We use medical grade materials for pressure management and to keep you cool. The Sil-Air foam and Slip-Not behind the holster means lasting comfort and the Go-Band will stay in place and not slide down or slip around. This durable product can also be machine washed and is made in the USA.
> 
> * Medical grade Spacer fabric for cool comfort.
> * Sil-Air silicone foam and Slip-Not behind gun so it will not dig into your side and will stay in place.
> ...


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

It's...cute, I could see it as an addition to a go bag, perhaps your tactical items. But replacing a go-bag or GHB...nope. No place for food/water - though you could put a Lifestraw or a Sawyer mini with it's straw in one of the loop holders.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You can also buy a gun holster "belly band" with a half dozen pockets for like $30.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> You can also buy a gun holster "belly band" with a half dozen pockets for like $30.


We both have old style military web-belts with pouches, canteens and holsters with the correct wire-clips to go on them.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the concept, but the price is a little steep.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

If I have to wear something like that I think I'll go with the battle belt that is stored in all our vehicles. While they aren't as low profile, mine are infinitely more comfortable and capable of carrying a heavier load than any belly band device I've ever tried. 

Nice idea for some, just not me.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For the same price you can get a 5.11 concealment vest. We use these on some plain clothes operations.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

In case that is needed I still have my old military web gear with her attach Bianchi .45/9mm holster,(






) I totally agree with Balls004 on this one ,the military belt may not win a fashion show but with the proper clips it can carry lots of weight especially with the shoulder straps and I know I may look like a Rambo in a wheel chair but I`ll be ready........


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

To the Bat cave Robin.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was going to go to TAG to show my gear carrier, when I realized that a lot of their stuff was on clearance right now. So I decided to share the link instead.

http://www.tacticalassaultgearstore.com/carriers-protection/chest-rigs.html


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I wear one of these when doing search and rescue on a dirt bike. I probably carry 30 lbs of stuff. They are surprisingly cushy when I crash. 

https://www.amazon.com/Ogio-Stealth-MX-Flight-Vest/dp/B002WGKOSI


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I was going to go to TAG to show my gear carrier, when I realized that a lot of their stuff was on clearance right now. So I decided to share the link instead.
> 
> http://www.tacticalassaultgearstore.com/carriers-protection/chest-rigs.html


One of the battle belts in the vehicle is a TAG belt. It's a pretty good belt for the price. It's not in the same league with my HSGI belt, but it does the job it is intended for. Suspenders make wearing a loaded belt a breeze.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I wear one of these when doing search and rescue on a dirt bike. I probably carry 30 lbs of stuff. They are surprisingly cushy when I crash.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ogio-Stealth-MX-Flight-Vest/dp/B002WGKOSI


Ogio makes some good stuff, even if it is a bit pricey. But then all motorcycle stuff is pricey...lol


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

That is called a "Batman" belt.. no thanks.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


>


Just think how much you could carry if you put on another fifty pounds.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Just think how much you could carry if you put on another fifty pounds.


I hope you mean 50lbs of muscle, because if you meant 50lbs of fat then I don't know how well I could move wearing that duty belt! One time I geared up, climbed on the scale, then stripped down to my undies & socks, then climbed on again. It was something like 47-48lbs difference.


----------

